# Mendelssohn



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

FYI MENDELSSOHN finished last in the Kentucky Derby. trainer may head to the Breeder Cup races in nov. the horse broke from the gate and from the chart
was bumped and forced in at the
"start, was banged around in traffic, moved up under a hard ride into the first turn, steadied but was pushed along to remain in contact past the five-eighths to the second turn and stopped, was eased to the wire but walked off"
MENDELSSOHN was 7-1 ML and won the UAE derby by 19 lgths. last race. it was hoped for a better showing results
7- JUSTIFY . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7.80 6.00 4.40
6- GOOD MAGIC . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 9.20 6.60
5- AUDIBLE . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5.80
$2 EXACTA (7-6) PAID $69.60 $1 SUPERFECTA (7-6-5-15) PAID $19,618.20

(ps i hit the exacta]


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

He he, you had me going when I clicked the link from the New Posts listing, but now I see it is not the Classical Music Forum. Of course it is highly unlikely a new thread would start for the composer Mendelssohn.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Of course it is highly unlikely a new thread would start for the composer Mendelssohn.


Quite true. People would rather talk about controversial music than good music like that from the Mendelssohns (IMO, of course).


----------

